# HES HOME



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

kinda ruffed up from shipping f*cking airport







but hes swiming around now








View attachment 115472

View attachment 115473

View attachment 115474

View attachment 115475


me 8"er is a dwarf beside him....need a good name tho


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

He will recovery in no time... anyway he already looks great... congrats







!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

nice! nice!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

his fins could use a lil salt med. but everything else looks great.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice look diamond... they are one of my favorites


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks







im not gunna med him hes way to stressed i can deal with taterd up fins for a while


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet fish man a little beat up but he should be fine.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow...beautiful Rhom :nod:


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

looking good... think you got one of the larger black diamonds...... in Canada that is


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice black diamond...should look even nicer in acouple of 
weeks when fully healed up. Can't wait to see him then.

Welcome to the non-peru rhom over 12 inch club. 
There arn't to many of us on here.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice!









So how big of a Tank is it in right now?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

I bet your excited as all hell- cuz i know i would be!!! thats is one nice looking Rhom. You are probably going to have tough time sleeping tonight. beautiful man. just beautiful !


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

awsome rhom man...congrat.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

man...your 8 incher looks like a feeder for your big guy in that last pic. sweet fish bro.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice looking rhom.. Glad its settling in.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He will heal in no time. He is a great looking fish, with a stunning red eye. It's also good to see he doesn't have a chimple at his massive size.








~Taylor~


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks to all and he is soooooo aggresive im actualy scared to put my hand in no jks







but who i just got the mesurment and he a bit over 13" and about 1.5-2" wide and hes skinny lol i cant wait to bulk him up and yes finaly in the big non peru rhom club







,i dont think im gunna be sleeping tonight like someone said im gunna watch larry the cable guy heath inspector and all its features and if im still not tired then mebe i will fall asleep but its hard with a monster on my mind, i have learned already that pics do large rhoms no justice at all he looks way small in these pics







i dont no what to put in river rock or gravel i dont no???







and he needs a name


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bob351 said:


> thanks to all and he is soooooo aggresive im actualy scared to put my hand in no jks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


River rock does look awesome, but it has it's downfall. It would be a pain to gravel vac, and leftover pieces of food can easily become lodged in the cracks/crevices thus spiking your ammonia.

I would name him Rubin, which is German for "ruby", since he has such awesome eyes.








~Taylor~


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks but when if i got river rock i would just clean a little section by removing it like one small little section a week. are there any meaner names lol i want a bad ass name rubin is awsome but not badass enouf


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

you upgradin that tank bro


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ohh yeah to a 90 for shur but im letting him heal up and im just wating for a 210 for my arow then he get the 90 :nod:


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice Fish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :nod:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

bob351 said:


> yes finaly in the big non peru rhom club


Very nice specimin Gregg landed you. But just to qualify, that rhom is from peru it is just not of the black variety as found in the Nanay.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw that fish in real life. Its a freakn monster. It was soo beautiful and its eyes were stunning. And yes he is very agressive. My pops put his finger in its tank, and it tried to bite his finger. Like my dad woulda had no fiunger if it wasnt a second longer

Great fish man.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im f*cking scared shitless of this fish







my other rhom wants to kill him trying to get past the barier







thanks for the reply











Pat said:


> yes finaly in the big non peru rhom club


Very nice specimin Gregg landed you. But just to qualify, that rhom is from peru it is just not of the black variety as found in the Nanay.
[/quote]
well its not a blakc rhom lol i think thats wut them mean







thanks for the info tho


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

How big is this Tank??


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

you should name him....CHUCK(Y)

or

WESLEY SNIPES

or

MARKY MARK


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Awesome, he's a Beast!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pat said:


> yes finaly in the big non peru rhom club


Very nice specimin Gregg landed you. But just to qualify, that rhom is from peru it is just not of the black variety as found in the Nanay.
[/quote]

I was wondering about that too where diamonds came from other than Peru. But that rhom looks great, add some salt, raise the temp, and get him into his bigger home.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is one sweet Rhom!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet rhom!!

black gravel, black background, dim lights, he'll be a dark black rhom
light gravel, light background, bright lights, he'll be a light grey-whitish rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

IMO a 90 is too small even. a 90 is no better then a 75 gallon. my experience with most fish they use length and width way more then height.

tell ur dad u need a 5 foot tank at least, im sure he wont have a problem buying you the proper tank for the fish he just bought you.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i boutght him myself and i am getting him a proper tank wen i get back from my vacation in 2 weeks or so and the dimentions are 36 by 18 by 18



traumatic said:


> sweet rhom!!
> 
> black gravel, black background, dim lights, he'll be a dark black rhom
> light gravel, light background, bright lights, he'll be a light grey-whitish rhom


he is on black gravel and is silver with sparkles, i have tryed to get all my rhoms black by putting them on black gravel with a dimmer light never happend they got dark but not black cus there all dimond and i dont think they can go full black(correct me if im wrong)


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

truely a beast!!! well done


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bob351 said:


> sweet rhom!!
> 
> black gravel, black background, dim lights, he'll be a dark black rhom
> light gravel, light background, bright lights, he'll be a light grey-whitish rhom


he is on black gravel and is silver with sparkles, i have tryed to get all my rhoms black by putting them on black gravel with a dimmer light never happend they got dark but not black cus there all dimond and i dont think they can go full black(correct me if im wrong)
[/quote]

He looks great 
IMO the reflective scales make the fish blend in with surroundings not stand out.A dark non-reflective fish might just look like a shadow but one that reflects surroundings blends in.
Here's my old fish in black them tank and in sandy tank.

View attachment 115511

View attachment 115513


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i wanted that black dimond lol awsome fish thanks for the info but he isnt turning black???







is it becus hes new cus i have black gravel, anyways i like him silver


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

dude you don't want to answer questions do you?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> dude you don't want to answer questions do you?





> the dimentions are 36 by 18 by 18


Meaning real small for a big rhom.


----------



## Carrera (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice fish. Since he's so aggressive, I want to see a feeding vid ASAP. Even a whole fillet or something like that. Tie a fishing line to it and tease him with it.

I'm jealous.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> dude you don't want to answer questions do you?





> the dimentions are 36 by 18 by 18


Meaning real small for a big rhom.
[/quote]

and that 36x18x18 was without the fact that 1/4 of it is divided off


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nice rhom..upgrade sooner rather than later


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome looking rhom.


----------



## rocshield70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Straight outta Wolf in the Water--I'd be charging admission to see that rhom..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

haha thanks









and for all thoes that seem not to be able to read titles correctly i am going to post it again the tank he is in a *TEMPORARY* home and will be upgraded soon he is not staying in there for life only a few wees max 3 weeks one more time *TEMPORARY*







so i dont need anymore people saying i need a bigger tank i no and i got it the 1st time, hes getting a 120


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

not bein a hater but ... ur gdr look like 4 to 5 " max and ur 11 rbp look like 6 to 7" max and 11 of em in a 45g?

i hope ur 13" rhom really gets the 120

dont get so many p's and cant provid em a good home


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that is a great looking rhom....................


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

He is huge!! glad he made it home ok!!!


----------



## big shoal (Sep 11, 2006)

nice rhom and Ilove the eyes on him congrats


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

nice fish but that fish deserves a bigger tank


----------

